# Ipad 2 pour Noël ?



## khaardan (8 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Voilà, Noël approche et je cherche donc un cadeau utile pour une personne d'un certain âge. J'hésite entre un ordinateur portable ou un ipad 16go wifi. Elle possède un ordi d'un autre âge et elle s'en sert principalement pour un reseau social mondialement connu et les jeux se trouvant dessus. Elle surfe également sur des sites d'annonces et quelques sites d'actus.

Je cherche à savoir si l'ipad 2 pourra servir ses besoin actuels et si facetime peut fonctionner dessus en wifi. Même question au sujet du clavier et souris. Périphérique windows peut fonctionner ou je dois acheter un clavier et souris mac ?

Bref, j'hésite tellement que je viens vous ennuyer avec mes questions...

Dites moi comment vous voyez la chose car ça m'embête pas mal de lui prendre un ipad pour le voir finir dans un placard.

Bien à vous,


----------



## Gwen (8 Décembre 2013)

Déjà, oublie le clavier et la souris, l'iPad est tactile.

Les jeux ne fonctionneront pas non plus, mais tu as des milliers de jeux dispo sur iPad.

À voir donc, je ne suis pas certain que cela soit la meilleure option vu tes souhaits.


----------



## khaardan (8 Décembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse ! 

Tu veux dire que le clavier et souris mac ne fonctionnent pas en externe via Bluetooth sur ipad ? Car j'ai peur qu'elle appuie trop fort sur l'ecran... 

Pour les jeux, mince, je m'en doutais... Comme cette personne s'en sert globalement pour ces jeux, ça retire un gros point.

Merci une nouvelle fois.

---------- Post added at 14h51 ---------- Previous post was at 14h48 ----------

Autre question : 

Facetime fonctionne sur cette version d'ipad (ipad 2) ? et fonctionnera pour appeler en visio sur iphone 4 ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Décembre 2013)

Le clavier fonctionne, mais pas la sourie.

Pour Facetime, aucun soucis, ça fonctionne, je pratique ça régulièrement avec différents appareils sous iOS.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2013)

Le clavier et la souris, on s'en passe vite, c'est fait pour.
Réseaux sociaux, RSS, news, c'est l'appareil idéal que tu ballades avec toi patout dans l'appart, y compris au dodo...
Les jeux: quels jeux ?
Pour pas très cher, tu te refais une ludothèque très sympa sur iOS, surtout si tu es "casal gamer", ce qui est probablement le cas ici, puisque tu nous parle d'une personne d'un certain âge.
Ma belle mère, d'un certain âge aussi, ne touche plus à son portable PC, depuis qu'on lui a offert un iPad il y a quelques annés. Pareil, elle, c'est Bridge, consultation du compte en banque à distance, mail pour se faire suivre les histoires drôle (enfin...:mouais.

Par contre, évidemment, il y a le budget que tu peux/veux mettre. Mais si c'est une personne d'un certain âge, un appareil Rétina pourrait lui apporter un plus indiscutable pour la lecture...

Pour fFceTme, bien sûr, aucun problème, mais via le WiFi (enfin via internet, accédé forcément par le WIFI, les appareils pouvant être l'un en Chine, l'autre en Islande)). Via le réseau cellulaire c'est à partir de l'iPhone 4s et de l'iPad 3 (enfin, il me semble).

Très joli cadeau. 

Vérifie que la personne à qui tu l'offres a un réseau WIFI chez elle... 
Un petit plus, est de lui offrir en même temps une carte iTunes. Ma belle-mère ne comprend rien (ne veut rien comprendre) au système de paiement du store et certainement pas y laisser son numéro de CB. J'ai créé et paramétré  moi même son compte, et m'occupe de l'alimentation.


----------

